# Ocala or Clermont, FL boarding facilities?



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hubby and I are going to be moving (hopefully soon but we'll see when the house sells!) to either the Clermont, FL or Ocala, FL area. Anyone from around there and have any barn recommendations?

My mare and I event, so we're looking for someplace with at least some jumps, but I also like social barns since I won't know anyone when I move down there!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

of course I don't know...but this place looks nice:

Southern Cross Stables


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah drew that does look nice!  I think we're looking more towards Ocala now though!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are a few in this search: 

ocala horse stables - Google Search

I really like Big B farm


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have any personal experience with any of these barns?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Anyone have any personal experience with any of these barns?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I almost went to big b farms but then I found some place closer to me. I never went to visit or any thing though. :/


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Bumping this up! 

*Myhorsesonador*, what barn did you end up going to?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't actualy own a horse any more. :'( but when I did I stayed at some of the WORST places. I had a horible time because we were kinda broke. :/ 

but if you need me to go look at some places for you I'll be happy to go look around for yah.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am just being nosey, but I second the Bar B Farm. The prices are super reasonable and what a beautiful piece of property!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I am just being nosey, but I second the Bar B Farm. The prices are super reasonable and what a beautiful piece of property!


It is beautiful, I've driven past, but never been in.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Claporte do you board there now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh you know what I just looked at their website and I remember now why they weren't on my short list...they're beautiful but don't have a lot of boarders and I'm looking for somewhere more social where I can meet a lot of people when I move down there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Oh you know what I just looked at their website and I remember now why they weren't on my short list...they're beautiful but don't have a lot of boarders and I'm looking for somewhere more social where I can meet a lot of people when I move down there
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you get here make sure you message me! I would love to hang out. Do you have FB?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep I've got fb on my phone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not board there. I'm in Michigan.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

one of my friends in Ocala owns an awesome eventing barn called Camalou Farms! ud be very close to me  and all the eventing stuff going on. 

camaloufarms.com


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> one of my friends in Ocala owns an awesome eventing barn called Camalou Farms! ud be very close to me  and all the eventing stuff going on.
> 
> camaloufarms.com


Awesome!! As a fellow Eventer, I'll have to give her a ring and check it out ;-) Sounds perfect, as long as it won't break my bank haha!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, anyone board at this place? Looks really nice and if we ended up near the north side of Ocala this would be a great barn for me I think!! 

*Hunter's Edge Equestrian Center:* Boarding 

I know they're mainly Hunter/Jumper and I Event, but I think I could deal with that for a facility like this at only $450 for board!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey on a sort of related note, what are some good "areas" of Ocala to look for a house? I know it's a very large area, and I have NO idea what it's like so just trying to get an idea for some good town/city names to look at. 

We're looking for somewhere quiet, preferably where the houses aren't right on top of one another, something similar to our current neighborhood of Copley, OH which is here...

Akron, OH 44321 Demographics Summary - CLRSearch 

I keep trying out different neighborhood names from google maps near Ocala, but when I look them up in the demographic search their crime indexes are SOOO much higher than my current area! I'm sure I'm just not looking in the right place haha!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Hey on a sort of related note, what are some good "areas" of Ocala to look for a house? I know it's a very large area, and I have NO idea what it's like so just trying to get an idea for some good town/city names to look at.
> 
> We're looking for somewhere quiet, preferably where the houses aren't right on top of one another, something similar to our current neighborhood of Copley, OH which is here...
> 
> ...


 
Try to look in rolling hills, It's right on the Ocala/Dunnellon line. There nice homes, but it's very privet in there. It's where my grandparents live. Are you looking to rent or buy?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking to buy, and I just did some searching by zip and it looks like the closest in demographics to my current city would be these zips:

34473
34476
34481


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

When I look up "Rolling Hills, FL" I get a town in Jacksonville haha! I assume where your grandparents live is the name of a development and not an actual city?


----------

